# Kindle Fire 7 and 8 with payment plan now !



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a good friend who is still using the same old Kindle Fire that she has had for several years. It is one that I bought used from eBay, and later gave to her when I bought a newer one, so it is probably a 2010 model, or thereabouts. 
Now, she was telling me that it has trouble charging; so I was looking on Amazon to see about a new Kindle for her. 
My Kindle is one of the 2017 Kindle Fire 7 tablets, with a lightweight cover, and I really like it.  The size and weight is perfect for reading with , and it holds a zillion (more or less) books. 
I actually only download whatever I am reading and the rest I store in the cloud, so I always have lots of free space on there, and I think that it would be a good upgrade for my friend, Evelyn, as well. 

Amazon has the Fire 7 on sale for $40,  and the Fire 8 on sale for $60 right now, plus they offer both of them on a payment plan. 
The 7 is 5 payments of $8, and the 8 is $12 payments; so both very affordable. 
There is no credit check or finance charge, it just automatically is deducted just like your monthly Amazon Prime fee comes out. 

Evelyn had an older computer and it died, so right now she only has her little iPhone 5 to use to go online, and I think that if she got one of the Fire 8 tablets, it would work almost as well for her as having an iPad. 
They are still lightweight enough to use for reading, but large enough for her to go online and check Facebook and things like that. 
If you have been considering a Kindle, this seems like a great way to buy one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought a Dragon 10 inch tablet from Amazon for $94 over a year ago and love it!! You can download Apps from Amazon..I am typing this on it now..
.
I have 3 card games, 4 slot and 3 mind games on it. I leave it in the family room and surf the web and play the games when nothing good on TV..

Also favorite websites and FB.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone use a Fire tablet to access this forum?   I have a Fire 7 but for some reason the SILK browser doesn't seem to load this forum.    I use the Fire almost exclusively for Kindle services, but it would be nice to use more features.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Does anyone use a Fire tablet to access this forum?   I have a Fire 7 but for some reason the SILK browser doesn't seem to load this forum.    I use the Fire almost exclusively for Kindle services, but it would be nice to use more features.


Yes mine does, use Bing or Google search. For SF, then save it to favorites..You might have to download FireFox  and go that route.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes mine does, use Bing or Google search. For SF, then save it to favorites..You might have to download FireFox  and go that route.



Ken, I'm asking about the Fire tablet with the Silk browser.   I understood you to say you have a "Dragon 10" tablet.   And I don't need a search engine; I'm having trouble loading the forum on Silk, which is Amazon's dedicated browser.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Ken, I'm asking about the Fire tablet with the Silk browser.   I understood you to say you have a "Dragon 10" tablet.   And I don't need a search engine; I'm having trouble loading the forum on Silk, which is Amazon's dedicated browser.


Yes, I understand, Amazon Apps has FireFox Browser for downloading.
.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 8, 2018)

I can load this forum just fine with the Silk browser so it will definitely work. I just typed in the web address and it popped right up. 
At first it just showed a registration area and not a log-in place; but there is a plus sign on the upper right corner, and that brings up the log-in page , and then the Kindle will also save the information once you have logged in. 
My friend Ina (who recently passed away ) only had her Kindle Fire when she first joined this forum and that is all she ever used until she got her iPad Air.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I can load this forum just fine with the Silk browser so it will definitely work. I just typed in the web address and it popped right up.
> At first it just showed a registration area and not a log-in place; but there is a plus sign on the upper right corner, and that brings up the log-in page , and then the Kindle will also save the information once you have logged in.
> My friend Ina (who recently passed away ) only had her Kindle Fire when she first joined this forum and that is all she ever used until she got her iPad Air.


Yes, I have Silk on my Firestick and I have SF on my TV..


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I can load this forum just fine with the Silk browser so it will definitely work. I just typed in the web address and it popped right up.
> At first it just showed a registration area and not a log-in place; but there is a plus sign on the upper right corner, and that brings up the log-in page , and then the Kindle will also save the information once you have logged in.
> My friend Ina (who recently passed away ) only had her Kindle Fire when she first joined this forum and that is all she ever used until she got her iPad Air.



Thanks; that's what I wanted to know.   I have tried to load the forum on Silk this morning and it appears to work and then freezes up.   I need to futz around with my Fire tablet a while and see what the problem might be.   Off to visit the Fire support forum...  nthego:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks; that's what I wanted to know.   I have tried to load the forum on Silk this morning and it appears to work and then freezes up.   I need to futz around with my Fire tablet a while and see what the problem might be.   Off to visit the Fire support forum...  nthego:



How old is your Kindle ? 
It might be time for one of the new ones ?  If I didn’t already have my ipad, I would definitely be getting one of the 8” larger Kindle Fires with the $12 payments because it is a little larger than the 7, and has twice the storage room, since it is a 16gb, and the smaller one is only 8gb. 
Then you could use the larger tablet for internet and the small one for reading.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> How old is your Kindle ?
> It might be time for one of the new ones ?  If I didn’t already have my ipad, I would definitely be getting one of the 8” larger Kindle Fires with the $12 payments because it is a little larger than the 7, and has twice the storage room, since it is a 16gb, and the smaller one is only 8gb.
> Then you could use the larger tablet for internet and the small one for reading.



I believe my Fire 7 tablet is 2 or 3 years old.   I rarely use it because I find it heavy for reading and I much prefer my plain Kindle as an ereader.   I'm looking at the Fire 10 for the larger screen to use instead of my laptop, but I want to be sure it has the capability I want before I buy.   

I'm kind of a tech junkie; I have several tablets both Android and iOS (iPad).   I haven't made use of the Fire tablet because I don't care for the "carousel" icons or the Silk browser.   I see that newer Fire tablets don't have that annoying carousel display, though.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I believe my Fire 7 tablet is 2 or 3 years old.   I rarely use it because I find it heavy for reading and I much prefer my plain Kindle as an ereader.   I'm looking at the Fire 10 for the larger screen to use instead of my laptop, but I want to be sure it has the capability I want before I buy.
> 
> I'm kind of a tech junkie; I have several tablets both Android and iOS (iPad).   I haven't made use of the Fire tablet because I don't care for the "carousel" icons or the Silk browser.   I see that newer Fire tablets don't have that annoying carousel display, though.


I also have an olddddddddd Kindle Fire that I have Silk and FireFox installed and can view SF..I know what you mean about the carousel!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I also have an olddddddddd Kindle Fire that I have Silk and FireFox installed and can view SF..I know what you mean about the carousel!!!



How did you install Firefox on your Fire?   When I go to the Amazon App Store, it's not there.   Did you have to work-around?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> How did you install Firefox on your Fire?   When I go to the Amazon App Store, it's not there.   Did you have to work-around?


Ok I see what you mean..Type in Google search and download it. Then open Google the search seniorforum. It should show up as the second choice. Open seniorforum ad bookmarrk it. Then if you want uninstall Google search.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ok I see what you mean..Type in Google search and download it. Then open Google the search seniorforum. It should show up as the second choice. Open seniorforum ad bookmarrk it. Then if you want uninstall Google search.



I don't have any problem finding Senior Forum; I can navigate directly to it with Silk.   But it won't finish loading so I must need to tweak some settings.   

I was asking how you got Firefox loaded on your Fire?   There's no app in the store to download so it must be a hack.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't have any problem finding Senior Forum; I can navigate directly to it with Silk.   But it won't finish loading so I must need to tweak some settings.
> 
> I was asking how you got Firefox loaded on your Fire?   There's no app in the store to download so it must be a hack.


There was on wayyyyyyy back when I first got mine..If you type in FireFox browser for Kindle fire it shows up in e menu but when you click on it it not there!! At least that is just happened when I tried..


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

OK, I did some cleanup on my Fire and a restart, and now I can get to SF.  :woohoo:   Problem is, the display is so small on that 7" that I can barely read it.      Guess I'll mosey on over to Amazon and pick up a 10" Fire while they are on sale.

Thanks for the heads-up on the special, HappyFlowerLady!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 8, 2018)

I had not looked at the Kindle 10; but I just did and I see that they are also marked down from $149 to $119, and with payments of $24 per month; so that is not bad either for that size of a tablet. 
My iPad is the large size iPad Pro that is almost 13”, so it is about like having a laptop with the keyboard case, and it is what I use for everything most of the time. 
I also have an iPad Mini and I use that for listening to subliminal motivational tapes, and I have a keyboard case for it that I can use if I want to take it along traveling somewhere, because it is a lot easier to pack around then the iPad Pro is . 
The Kindle Fire is basically only used for reading, but I like that I can use it for more online use if I needed to do that. I just like how everything works on my iPad better than the Kindle.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 21, 2018)

Well, I ordered the Kindle Fire 10 and it's on its way back to Amazon; I decided to spring for a new iPad Pro 10.5 instead.   The Fire is a nice tablet for the money, but a lot of the apps I use were not available or not working correctly and it was annoying.   I'm not as versed on the Android-based OS and my brain is tired of learning new stuff.   Still, the Fire is an excellent value and works well for basic stuff.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 21, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, I ordered the Kindle Fire 10 and it's on its way back to Amazon; I decided to spring for a new iPad Pro 10.5 instead.   The Fire is a nice tablet for the money, but a lot of the apps I use were not available or not working correctly and it was annoying.   I'm not as versed on the Android-based OS and my brain is tired of learning new stuff.   Still, the Fire is an excellent value and works well for basic stuff.



I am totally with you on that, C’est Moi !  I have one of the 12.7 iPad Pro tablets, and I totally love mine.  They cost a lot more than the little Kindles do, but they are worth it in my opinion. 
However, for the price of the Kindle Fire, they are a great quality tablet, too, and well worth the amount of money that they cost. 
I think that when you get used to having an Apple product, it is just hard to get used to using anything besides an Apple iPad. 
I only use my Kindle for reading, because it is small and lightweight, and easy to carry around in my purse if I am going somewhere and will have to sit and wait, and it is just anough larger than the phone to be worth taking it along.


----------

